
1999: Description of the LCS35 Time Capsule Crypto-Puzzle - DanBC
http://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/lcs35-puzzle-description.txt
======
DanBC
> The value of t was chosen to take into consideration the growth in
> computational power due to "Moore's Law". Based on the SEMATECH National
> Technology Roadmap for Semiconductors (1997 edition), we can expect internal
> chip speeds to increase by a factor of approximately 13 overall up to 2012,
> when the clock rates reach about 10GHz. After that improvements seem more
> difficult, but we estimate that another factor of five might be achievable
> by 2034. Thus, the overall rate of computation should go through
> approximately six doublings by 2034.

Not many people are running 10 GHz computers; GPUs and parallel processing
have taken a lot of work off the CPU. But that doesn't help with problems that
are 'intrinsically sequential' - is anyone working on that?

I'm aware of some semi-obscure projects for parallelisation (Copocobana, etc
etc) but I'm keen to learn more about fast non-parallel computing.

~~~
DanBC
This 2010 article mentions some overclocked devices running at 6 GHz (with
considerable cooling effort) and an IBM device running at about 5.2 GHz.

But raw GHz feels like a dumb way to measure processor speed.

